# Looking for a great Vanilla juice



## Wimmas (7/10/17)

Hi All,

I've been trying to mix a great vanilla juice and not getting there. I have quite a lot of vanilla concentrates but need help.

My favourite vanilla vape is Vape King's Vanilla Swirl. I am not saying I want to clone it as I know they are a local vendor and making a living, just giving you an idea of what type of vanilla I am looking for.

Very vanilla with a hint of sweetness / Caramel (Like vanilla essence smells). My palate is quite weak in taste so I need my mixes quite strong.

My flavour stash:

TFA Vanilla Swirl
TFA Vanilla Cupcake
FA Vienna Cream
FW Cake Yellow
CAP Sweet Cream
TFA Sweet Cream
TFA Whipped Cream
FA Cream Fresh
TFA VBIC
CAP VBIC
FW Butterscotch Ripple
TFA Bavarian Cream
CAP Bavarian Cream
TFA Vanilla Bean Gelato
FA Meringue
TFA Vanilla Custard
CAPE Vanilla Custard V1
TFA Marshmallow
FA French Vanilla
INW Shisha Vanilla
FW Hazelnut
CAP Sweet Strawberry
INW Biscuit
CAP Glazed Doughnut
CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
TFA Frosted Donut
TFA Dragonfruit
CAP Sugar Cookie V2
FW Butter Pecan
FA Zeppola
FA Almond
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
TFA Strawberry
FA MTS Vape Wizard
TFA Sweetener
TFA Koolada
FA Caramel
FA Joy
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine

Please help?

I've been thinking of:

TFA VBIC 6%
INW Shisha Vanilla 4%
FW Butterscotch Ripple 5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (7/10/17)

What if you tried adding a ready mixed flavour.. I think that would be a great experimental idea. Try the Wiener Vape Dogs life, which has a Vanilla Custard profile. To me it tastes like a spicy vanila caramel.... just a thought

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (7/10/17)

This one I need to follow also looking for a good vanilla vape for something else that I want. Don't know if you tried tfa french vanilla cream use to love the stuff as a single flavour at 8 to 10%. Don't like it as much now and not inline with what I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Llew (7/10/17)

Sounds like you want the vanilla to be the main note, but accented by something caramel like butterscotch ripple. If that's the case I would adjust the recipe as follow:

TFA VBIC 4% (amazing concentrate, 4% should do the trick, given you're also adding Shisha Vanilla)
Shisha Vanilla 1-2% (pretty potent so 4% seems too much)
Butterscotch ripple 1-2% (reduce this as you only using as an accent)

I think the recipe could also benefit from a dash of cream (maybe ~1% FA Fresh cream), but not sure that's where you want to take it. You just going to have to play around till you get the flavour you like. The problem is there are so many options to create a vanilla vape. You may want to try FA Bourbon (Vanilla Bourbon) which is a darker vanilla that would be more reminiscent of vanilla essence, but that's not in your stash. Hope this help, all the best, enjoy the journey...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (7/10/17)

Lets ask the diy masters: @RichJB, @Rude Rudi, @Andre @zandernwn @KZOR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/10/17)

A plain vanilla is deceptively difficult to pull off... Based on your original idea, and other comments, perhaps a bit more body is required:

TFA VBIC 4%
INW shisha Vanilla 2%
Butterscotch ripple 2%
TPA Marshmallow 2%
TPA Bavarian Cream 2.5%

To this, you can add a touch of almond and or INW biscuit (1%) to add a bit more texture as the result may be to “flat”
A great addition will be the newly listed Hangsen Italian Cream - it will fit in here a treat, perhaps 2%. 

As per your description, I made this one a while bag - loads of flavour and rather ‘strong’, as you like it:
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/27619


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas (7/10/17)

Thanks a lot for the input guys, will definitely take the advice and make a few batches. Also going to get the missing flavours and make the Vanilla Fluff Rude Rudi.

Agree fully with the statements made - the main note should certainly be vanilla with a touch of something (Caramel / Biscuit / Almond)

Once I've found what I'm looking for, I'll share on here. I reckon building a good vanilla recipe will open doors for many bakery / dessert type recipes and with adjustment can be used as a base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (7/10/17)

I would decide on a texture first. Vanilla can be bakery, dessert, cream, tobacco, candy. What you want the vanilla to sit on will determine what vanilla flavours will be best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Wimmas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been trying to mix a great vanilla juice and not getting there. I have quite a lot of vanilla concentrates but need help.
> 
> ...



Try to get hold of a pastry chef - preferably one who also vapes. Ask him/her to tongue-tip/vape the ready-made liquid which you like, then the vanilla which you have made. They might be able to tell you what changes to make. I've actually been thinking about this idea of pastry chefs or any other chefs for a while, and wondering if they would be good at mixing e-liquids, since their base knowledge is all about which ingredients to use together to achieve a specific taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (8/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Try to get hold of a pastry chef - preferably one who also vapes. Ask him/her to tongue-tip/vape the ready-made liquid which you like, then the vanilla which you have made. They might be able to tell you what changes to make. I've actually been thinking about this idea of pastry chefs or any other chefs for a while, and wondering if they would be good at mixing e-liquids, since their base knowledge is all about which ingredients to use together to achieve a specific taste.


My wife is a pastry chef... she is better at mixing than I am, I Dno if it’s because of her knowledge or because she is very pedantic about stuff... I doubt however that she’ll be able to taste juice and pull out a missing ingredient, but maybe I am underestimating her abilities.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Jengz said:


> My wife is a pastry chef... she is better at mixing than I am, I Dno if it’s because of her knowledge or because she is very pedantic about stuff... I doubt however that she’ll be able to taste juice and pull out a missing ingredient, but maybe I am underestimating her abilities.


Yes, it must be because of her knowledge. It would be interesting to see if she could apply that knowledge to mixing juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas (29/10/17)

Just thought I'd give some feedback on the recipe I've made:

I made it exactly as per Rude Rudi's suggestions and it was good. Unfortunately it was not exactly what I was looking for, it's a bit too sweet and not enough creaminess. However, I've found something that is a really good vanilla for my personal taste preference. It's called" So Vanilla", here's a link https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/64455#so_vanilla_by_steamroom

It needs at least a week's steep for the flavors to stand out . It's got a creamy vanilla taste to it. I don't have FLV Red Velvet so I increased INW Biscuit to 0.5% as per the owner's suggestion.

The total flavor % is only 8.75% (If you don't use FLV Red Velvet). I wonder how this recipe will taste if one adds TFA Strawberry Ripe @ 4%. Think it will be a nice creamy vanilla strawberry vape. Maybe I should try it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

I recently bought a bottle of vanilla from Smoker's Delight in Parklands (Cape Town). It's their house-brand and it's really good - I'll definitely buy more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/10/17)

I have been playing around with a plain vanilla for a good 6 months or so now and though it is quite good on its own, it still lacks that something. Vanilla is a great flavour and whenever I eat ice cream from Steers or such I always order plain vanilla as it is my favourite (no toppings, just the ice cream), however when it comes to e-liquids it is a tough one as it makes a great base but it lacks something as a standalone. 

In my opinion, this could be a good vanilla based on the ingredients you have - INW Biscuit has a inherent vanilla flavour to it as well, add more if you want it to come through a bit more as a base:
2% TFA Vanilla Swirl
0.5% FA Cream Fresh
5% CAP VBIC
0.5% FA Meringue
2% CAP Vanilla Custard V1
1% INW Shisha Vanilla
1-2% INW Biscuit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

